# Cannot boot from disk - Boot priority is correctly set



## karmadrama (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello, Due to no end of problems i have decided to do a clean install of XP and heres where the problem lies - i cannot boot from disk. 

I have entered bios and checked that my boot priority is all correct and i at least get to the screen that prompts 'press any key to continue but then windows just loads as normal. Ahhhh

My motherboard is Asrock 775VM800

Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day karmadrama, and Welcome to TSF!



> I have entered bios and checked that my boot priority is all correct and i at least get to the screen that prompts 'press any key to continue but then windows just loads as normal.


When you get this screen, what exactly does the screen say with regard to "press any key"?

If you are trying to do a 'clean' install of Windows® Xp, the BIOS Boot priority should be:

*If you have a floppy disc:*
*1st.* CD-ROM [or DVD]
*2nd.* HDD [or IDE0]
*3rd.* Floppy

*Without a Floppy Disc:*
*1st.* CD-ROM [or DVD]
*2nd.* HDD [or IDE0]
*3rd.* Other Bootable device.

You will also need to have the Windows® XP CD inserted *before* you power up the computer.

Has the HDD that you are attempting to do the installation on been formatted? If not you will need to do this also. 

Double check that you have the HDD 'pinned' correctly; in that, it will need to be pinned on the jumper as a "Master", and connected to the IDE Ribbon using the _end_ connector of the Ribbon, and not the middle one.

Your CD/DVD-ROM ideally ought to be connected on a separate IDE Ribbon also, so as to prevent any conflicts with booting; however, if you can't do this, then the CD-ROM will need to be 'jumped' as a "Slave" to the HDD.

Check out these suggestions; then, post back with the results, and if you have any other queries/concerns.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

If the disk doesn't want to boot, try using a floppy to get to a DOS prompt. Then switch to the drive letter of the CDROM, then try typing setup.exe.


----------



## karmadrama (Oct 30, 2006)

Thankyou for your replies

The Bios boot device priority is -

1st CD-ROM [or DVD]
2nd HDD.PM-MAXTOR 6L20
3rd 1st floppy drive (i only have the one)

When in the bios boot priority there is a message to the right saying ' A device enclosed in parenthesis has been disabled in the corresponding type menu'

I also found that when i bring up the boot menu at start up the CDROM is missing! despite the fact that it is showing up in the bios.

I do power up with the CD inserted and regarding the prompt message (i dont even get that now) it was just a blank screen with CD ... and then the prompt to press any key to continue


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it sounds like the bios is not seeing the drive
where are you seeing it listed in the bios?
with your hard drives is the place to look for it,because a cd is listed in the boot order does not mean that there is one connected to the computer
if it is not listed with your h/d's check
the cable is secure
the jumpers are correct
try a new 80 wire ide cable
make sure the cd is clean


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Also make sure that you are using an ORIGINAL CD or a bootable copy of your ORIGINAL CD in the event that you, like me, believe in using a backup rather than the original.

Make sure that your HDD's & CD/DVD drives are correctly jumpered for Master / Slave configuration.
When your PC is posting do you see it display your CD/DVD drive in the list with the HDD drive(s)


----------

